# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Εγκατάσταση του Leopard σε desktop pc

## ostvarivanje

Σκέφτομαι να εγκαταστήσω το Leopard στο pc μου για να δω πώς είναι. Πρώτα απ' όλα να πω ότι δεν έχω ιδέα και ποιο πολύ από περιέργεια θέλω να το βάλω.
Στις οδηγίες εγκατάστασης γράφει ότι πρέπει το partition που πρέπει να το εγκαταστήσω πρέπει να είναι σε fat32, αληθεύει κάτι τέτοιο και αν ναι, πόσα gb να του δώσω. Αφού το εγκαταστήσω, θα βλέπει τα vista και τα xp που έχω εγκατεστημένα στο pc μου; 
Επίσης, τι είναι το SSE2 or SSE3 που πρέπει να υποστηρίζει ο επεξεργαστής μου; Εγώ έχω amd 3800++ 64bit. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος που το εγκατέστησε και αν ναι, ποιες είναι οι εντυπώσεις του;

----------


## WAntilles

> Επίσης, τι είναι το SSE2 or SSE3 που πρέπει να υποστηρίζει ο επεξεργαστής μου; Εγώ έχω amd 3800++ 64bit.


SSE2 έχουν όλοι οι amd64.

SSE3 έχουν όλοι οι amd64 από Venice core (90nm, socket 939) και μετά.

Άρα λογικά έχεις καί SSE3.

----------


## ostvarivanje

> SSE2 έχουν όλοι οι amd64.
> 
> SSE3 έχουν όλοι οι amd64 από Venice core (90nm, socket 939) και μετά.
> 
> Άρα λογικά έχεις καί SSE3.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Άρα αφού ο δικός μου έχει ΑΜ2 socket που είναι το αμέσως επόμενο από το 939, έχω SSE3.
Για αυτό όμως, χρειάζεται κάπου να επιλέξω κάτι;

----------


## WAntilles

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Άρα αφού ο δικός μου έχει ΑΜ2 socket που είναι το αμέσως επόμενο από το 939, έχω SSE3.


Ναι.




> Για αυτό όμως, χρειάζεται κάπου να επιλέξω κάτι;


Όχι.

----------


## eski

Θες να βαλεις το MacOS και να βλεπεις απλα τους δισκους σε XP, Vista ή θες και τα 3 λειτουργικα.
Αν θες να τα εχεις ολα θα σου προτεινα το τροπο με το γνωστο GRUB Bootloader ενας κατατοπιστικος οδηγος ειναι αυτου.

Εγω θα ελεγα να το δοκιμασεις σε ξεχωριστο δισκο ακομα και external usb disk.
Ειναι απιθανο να μην υποστηριζει boot from usb το συστημα σου και ειναι πολυ απλο και ασφαλες.

Φροντισε να βρεις καποια εκδοση leopard 10.5.x ΤoHs ή Kalyway.
Προσωπικα εγω με την ToΗs δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα σ'ενα φορητο lenovo με εγκατασταση σε usb 20 GB.

Δεν ξερω που ακουσες τη πατατα οτι χρειαζεται FAT32 δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο.
Οταν κανεις boot απο cd διαλεγεις disk utilities και επιλεγεις το δισκο που θα γινει η εγκατασταση
και απο εκει τα partitions που θα βαλεις. Φυσικα εχει  δικο του file system.

Aν βρεις τα προγραμματα που χρειαζεσαι και δουλεψεις λιγο καιρο με mac θα ξεχασεις windoz, linux κλπ.

----------


## ostvarivanje

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις πληροφορίες, οι οποίες μου είναι ιδιαίτερα χρήσιμες. 
Θέλω να τα έχω και τα τρία λειτουργικά. Ουσιαστικά μόνο τα Vista θέλω, απλά έχω και τα xp μόνο για  ένα λόγο. Για να flashάρω το κινητό (windows mobile είναι) και προς το παρόν το φλασάρισμα δε λειτουργεί σε vista.
Υποστηρίζει το σύστημά μου boot από usb, αλλά επειδή τον εξωτερικό τον έχω αποκλειστικά για backup, σκέφτομαι να μην τον έχω ανοιχτό συνέχεια. Μάλλον θα το εγκαταστήσω στο δεύτερο σκληρό δίσκο. Γιατί; αν είναι στον ίδιο σκληρό, υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα; 
Αυτό βρήκα εγώ (από warez site): Mac OS X Leopard v10.5.1 OSx86 
Όσο για το fat32, με συγχωρείς, δικό μου το λάθος. Απλά το διάβασα βιαστικά. Απλά λέει στις οδηγίες να είναι σε fat32, ώστε να μπορεί να το αναγνωρίσει το leopard.
Πες μου και κάτι άλλο. Το partition, περίπου πόσα gb να το κάνω για το leopard;
Με κέντρισε πολύ το ενδιαφέρον και την περιέργεια η τελευταία πρόταση που έγραψες. Τελικά είναι τόσο καλό;
Τις επόμενες μέρες θα το δοκιμάσω να δω τι γίνεται. Τι λες, να το κατεβάσω από εκεί που το βρήκα ή από torrent;

----------


## ostvarivanje

Προσπάθησα να εγκαταστήσω το kalyway 10.5.2, αλλά είχα κάποια προβλήματα. Συγκεκριμένα σε κάποια φάση μου έβγαλε still waiting for root devices. Ψάχνοντας στο google βρήκα ότι ήθελε από το bios να ενεργοποιήσω το raid. Μόλις το έκανα, λύθηκε αυτό το πρόβλημα. Όταν αρχίζει και μπαίνει σε γραφικό περιβάλλον (που έχει το κλασικό φόντο του Leopard) και μου λέει να επιλέξω γλώσσα, δεν μπορώ να κάνω το παραμικρό γιατί δεν υπάρχει καμία απόκριση από το ποντίκι και το πληκτρολόγιο. Δεν είναι usb, είναι σειριακά και από ό,τι διάβασα στο google, για αυτό δεν τα αναγνωρίζει. Προς το παρόν δε σκέφτομαι να βάλω usb keyboard και mouse (σε περίπτωση που αγοράσω, υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν τα συνδέσω σε hub, γιατί έχω έλλειψη κενών usb θέσεων :Wink: . Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να το λειτουργήσω έτσι ή δεν πρόκειται να κάνω τίποτα; Επίσης, διάβασα ότι μπορώ να κάνω εγκατάσταση με σειριακό ποντίκι και πληκτρολόγιο με το leo4all. Αληθεύει κάτι τέτοιο;
Και κάτι τελευταίο, αν αντί να αγοράσω usb mouse & keyboard, πάρω (πώς το λένε, αυτό που μπαίνει μπροστά στο καλώδιο και κάνει τη σειριακή θύρα usb) και το βάλω στο hub, λέτε να λειτουργήσει;

----------


## haHa

Φιλε μου, το mac os x86 (δηλαδη το mac os x σε pc) θελει πολυ διαβασμα,λιγη τυχη κ συμβατο hardware.
Το βασικοτερο ειναι να εχεις αγορασει συμβατο hardware.

Να προσπαθεις με τυχαιο hardware να δουλεψει, με συνεχες νταντεμα, patch πανω στο patch, δεν ειναι λυση..
Πιο πολυ θα το σιχαθεις κ θα το βαρεθεις.
*Ενω αν ειχες συμβατο hardware, σκεψου οτι θα μπορουσες να βαλεις το mac os x κατευθειαν απο το αυθεντικο cd του leopard χωρις κανενα patc. Native τελειως!*

Ομως ,αυτο δε γινεται στην περιπτωση σου. Διαλεξες τον δυσκολο δρομο!  :Razz: 
Οποτε πρεπει να ριξεις πολυ διαβασμα και δοκιμες. Το παρων forum δεν μπορει να σου λυσει πολλες αποριες.
Γραψου στο insanelymac.com, αρχισε το διαβασμα κ το ψαξιμο για παρομοιο προβληματα κ μηχανηματα εδω:
http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showforum=85

κ ισως με καταφερεις κατι. 


Προσωπικα ομως πιστευω οτι αυτο που θα βιωσεις θα ειναι κατι κουτσουρεμενο , με πολλαπλα patches για να πετυχεις συμβατοτητα κλπ.
Δεν θα μπορεσεις ετσι να το εχεις για κυριο λειτουργικο. Για κυριο λειτουργικο θελεις συμβατο-προσεκτικα διαλεγμενο hardware.

----------


## eski

Μη τρελαινεσαι δεν ειναι δα και τοσο δυσκολο.
Προδωπικα ενω δεν ειχα προβλημα με την TOH's σε laptop Lenovo οταν oμως δοκιμασα στο Dell XPS M1330 ενω γινοταν εγκατασταση κανονικα στο πρωτο Boot εβγαζε kernel panic.
H Kalyway δεν ολοκληρωσε καν το setup.
Αφου ψαχτηκα λιγο ειδα οτι για το laptop μου (Dell XPS M1330) χρειαζομαι την IatKos EFI 4.1i
Την εχω και λεω να τη βαλω οποτε θα μεταφερω εντυπωσεις. Εκ των προτερων γνωριζω οτι δεν θα αναγνωριζει τη καρτα wireless γι'αυτο εχω παραγειλει ηδη μια συμβατη απο e-bay (27euro).

Mη σε μπερδευουν οι εκδοσεις ολο και καποια θα υπαρχει για το συστημα σου.
Για το λογο αυτο ριξε μια ματια αυτού.
Ειναι HCL απο εκει θα δεις ποια ακριβως εκδοση θελεις.

Πιστευω οτι αξιζει να προσπαθησεις να το κανεις εστω και για πειραματισμο.
Αλλωστε η εμπειρια ειναι αυτη που μετραει.


Κων/νος Κωστακ...της
Αποφοιτος 27ου Δημοτικου Σχολειου Περιστεριου
Σχεδον Καλως Πεντε

Αφηστε τους υποτιτλους ελευθερους..

----------


## haHa

> Πιστευω οτι αξιζει να προσπαθησεις να το κανεις εστω και για πειραματισμο.
> Αλλωστε η εμπειρια ειναι αυτη που μετραει.


+1 σε αυτο!

----------


## ostvarivanje

Επειδή έχω αρχίσει να διαβάζω και βλέπω αρκετό κόσμο να το έχει εγκαταστήσει και να του είναι λειτουργικό, δε νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο "μαύρα" τα πράγματα, όσο τα παρουσιάζεις. Δοκιμή θέλω να κάνω και αν "μου κάτσει" να το χρησιμοποιώ παράλληλα με τα win. 
Από εκεί και πέρα το τι λειτουργεί από το hardware μου και τι όχι, δεν μπορώ προς το παρόν να το ελέγξω γιατί δεν μπορώ να το εγκαταστήσω, λόγω του ότι δεν λειτουργούν το πληκτρολόγιο και το ποντίκι. Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημά μου προς το παρόν. Αν το λύσω αυτό, θα πάω παρακάτω.
Δεν πάω με την προοπτική να χρησιμοποιώ μόνο leopard ώστε να αγοράσω καινούριο υπολογιστή από την αρχή. Θέλω να δω καταρχάς τι μπορώ να κάνω με αυτόν που έχω.

----------


## lemonidas

Να μεταφέρω και τη δικιά μου εμπειρία από την "επιτυχημένη" εγκατάσταση σε PC.

Το PC ένα παλιό 478 socket με P4@3.2 1GB 400άρα RAM
1 DVD, 1 80GB WD IDE και αυτά
Mobo: Albatron 865PE Lite Pro (ή κάπως έτσι)
Graphics: ATI Radeon 9600 Pro 128 MB
Keyboard PS2 (το USB Keyboard δεν δουλεύει)
Mouse USB

Media: Kalyway 10.5.2

Η εγκατάσταση πήγε σφαίρα και απροβλημάτιστα
Δεν έβαλα τίποτα extra (και αργότερα που το ξανάκανα με extra έσπασε το σύμπαν, οπότε το ματάξανάκανα χωρίς τίποτα και πάλι μπήκε καλά)

Τι δουλεύει OOTB:

* Ήχος (on board)
* Γραφικά 50% - 1024*768 χωρίς QE/CI , γενικά παλεύεται αλλά όχι για καθημερινή χρήση
* Boot απευθείας χωρίς DVD κλπ (βέβαια είναι μόνο του και όχι Dual Boot)
* DVD (δεν δοκίμασα ακόμα να γράψω αλλά διαβάζει)

Τι δεν δουλεύει:

* Καμία PCI δεν αναγνωρίζεται από τον Profiler
* USB δεν διαβάζει τα stickάκια (φτιάχτηκε)
* Ethernet 
* Wifi (φτιάχτηκε)
* Sleep function (δεν κάνει τίποτα)

Το Wifi (Linksys WMP54G pci) έφτιαξε με το Ralink2500 kext
Tα USB ήταν θέμα version του Kernel vs Kext, φτιάχτηκε με ένα patch
To ethernet ίσως δεν ασχοληθώ αφού με wifi παίζω μόνο ούτως ή άλλως.

Το κυρίως πρόβλημα που μένει (πέραν της σταθερότητας που δεν την έχω δοκιμάσει) είναι τα γραφικά που μέχρι τώρα δεν είχα επιτυχία ότι και αν δοκίμασα και το πως θα κάνω update (έκανα βλακωδώς το επίσημο και εκεί ήταν η πρώτη επανεγκατάσταση).

Αυτά για την εμπειρία μου, αν θυμηθώ κάτι άλλο θα το ποστάρω μπας και χρησιμεύει σε κάποιον.  :Smile:

----------


## eski

Eγω το εβαλα σε Laptop Dell και παει g@m!0nt@s..
Εχω μεσα και τα Vista κανω Dual Boot
Eιναι πολυ πιο γρηγορο απο τα Vista και πολυ πιο ομορφο.
Δεν ειχα προβλημα με την εγκατασταση εκ των προτερων ηξερα οτι δεν
θα αναγνωριζε τη Wlan intel4965 και ετσι φροντισα με 24€ να παρω μια
Atheros7008.O ηχος χρειαστηκε ενα driver που το βρηκα ευκολα.

Το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν κλεινει οταν κανω shutdown, γινεται 
ομως ολη η διαδιακασια τερματιζει τα services κανει unmount το δισκο
αλλα μενει ανοιχτο.

Αυτού ειναι ο οδηγος μου..

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Welcome to the club.  :Clap: 

Ήσουν πολύ πιο τυχερός από μένα πάντως, γιατί δεν σε ταλαιπώρησε καθόλου (σε αντίθεση με μένα). 
Το πρόβλημα με το shutdown/restart μου το κάνει και εμένα. Αν και υπάρχουν κάποιες προτεινόμενες λύσεις, εμένα καμία δεν μου έχει δουλέψει...

----------


## ostvarivanje

Εγώ αν και δοκίμασα σχεδόν όλες τις διανομές που είναι για amd (kalyway, leo4all, zephyroth's, lowlessppc), τελικά η πιο σταθερή από όλες στο σύστημά μου είναι η leo4allv3 και είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος. Αφού κατάφερα και την webcam να λειτουργήσει, είμαι πολύ καλά. Τα μόνα ζητήματα που έχω τώρα είναι ότι δε μου λειτουργεί το μικρόφωνο και η κάρτα τηλεόρασης που είναι σε pci και δεν το βλέπω να λειτουργεί.
@ Mercyful_Fate_666: Ποιον kernel έχεις; Τον 9.2.0; Αν θες δοκίμασε τον 9.5 beta 2, είναι αρκετά καλός και πολύ σταθερός. Εγώ τον δοκίμασα λίγο γιατί είχα πρόβλημα μετά το sleep, δεν επανερχόταν ο υπολογιστής. Και με αυτόν τον kernel λύθηκε το πρόβλημα που είχα. Όμως, είχα άλλο ζήτημα μετά. Δε μου λειτουργούσε το bluetooth dongle και έτσι επέστρεψα στον προηγούμενο kernel μιας και το bluetooth το χρησιμοποιώ πολύ συχνά για να περνάω προγράμματα στο windows mobile κινητό που έχω.
Να μην ξεχάσω ότι η leo4allv3 έρχεται με leopard 10.5.2 και αναβάθμισα κατευθείαν σε 10.5.5 χωρίς το παραμικρό πρόβλημα.
Αυτό που μου έκανε πάντως τη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση είναι ότι όταν κλείνεις τον υπολογιστή, αυτός σβήνει σε 5 δευτερόλεπτα. Δεν περίμενα να δω σε λειτουργικό τέτοιο πράγμα. Απλά φοβερό (και το χαρακτηριστικό αυτό, αλλά και το λειτουργικό σύστημα). 
Αλλά βέβαια μην ξεχνιόμαστε... από Arch Linux γράφω τώρα!  :Razz:

----------


## Flareman

> τωρα γραφω απο το os x 10.5.6
> το κουμπι που ειναι σαν τετραγωνακι με 4 κυκλακια στις γωνιες που ειναι για τις συντομευσεις σε κανονικο πληκρολογιο σε ποιο αντιστοιχει ?


Το καλούμενο και "τριφύλλι" - είναι η συντομογραφία του Command :Smile:

----------


## mpetou

> Και το *mic in?* 
> 
> 
> Κάτι δεν "κάθησε" καλά. Ξαναεγκατέστησε το και αν το ξανακάνει ψάχνεις που μπορεί να είναι το πρόβλημα (κάτι που μάλλον δύσκολα θα το βρεις, εκτός κι αν φανείς τυχερός).
> 
> 
> 
> *==================**
> 
> ...


και το μικ ιν παιζει και το προβλημα με τα ρεσταρτς το ελυσα οποτε παιζουνε ολα τελεια...
εβαλα βεβαια κατι ντραιβερς οποτε το συγκεκριμενο μομπο αν και αδυναμο
προτεινεται για ος Χ.
Το ος Χ ειναι ωραιο αλλα δεν ειναι χρηστικο οπως το λινουξ και τα γουιντοους

Για το μικ ιν και ολο τον ηχο ντραιβερ εδω -> http://code.google.com/p/voodoohda/downloads/list
για το προβλημα με τα ρεσταρτς σβηνεις αυτο -> /System/Library/Extensions/AppleIntelCPUPowerManagement.kext

----------

